
Review: Littlebits Korg Synth Kit, Synth building blocks for big kids (Video) - evo_9
http://www.sonicstate.com/news/2013/12/23/review-littlebits-korg-synth-kit/
======
sefjklsffsdfjkl
[https://support.littlebits.cc/entries/22214903-Are-
littleBit...](https://support.littlebits.cc/entries/22214903-Are-littleBits-
circuit-designs-Open-Source-)

"To be clear, other intellectual property rights such as design elements like
fonts, white soldermask with purple silkscreen, logos, as well as the modular
connection system (including the connectors and the connector system) are
reserved by littleBits Electronics, Inc., and we have a number of issued
patents and pending patent applications related to our proprietary magnetic
connectors and our system of electrical circuits."

Essentially, littleBits are not so open source after all; a corruption of
product industrialization by depreciating the value of what it means to be
open source, a trend emphasized by Makerbot Industries.

